# Watchstrapheaven - fun with straps [emoji16]



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys. Hope you will like my strap gallery  If you want to know stuff about leather just ask away. Im always happy to talk.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchGuy (Jan 23, 2020)

Love that black roadster-style strap!


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks  Here are some more 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

And a few more I made recently 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

And here are some new ones 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a few salmon straps I made last week 


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice work! why don't you add a little desc like type of leather, color etc


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

BA11 said:


> Nice work! why don't you add a little desc like type of leather, color etc


I will do that next time, thanks  
Here is one I made yesterday in 24mm, just plain old cowhide with a bit of artificial patina..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

Some funky Italian Shell Cordovan for today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

A few more 
Calf strap in Rally style









Natural horsehide strap









Italian Shell Cordovan Bund










Cinnamon Italian Calf on Omega









Merci on Suede Bund


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

